# Case 5230 pto?



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought this tractor back in the spring, and really like it so far. It's a power shift with 6500 hours, bought from original owners never had any problems. 
Several times while I was cutting with the moco this summer the pto would kick out. It would only happen when I locked the steering wheel all the way left or right. I assume that causes a spike in hydraulic pressure, I just tried to not turn all the way to lock. Sometimes it still gonna happen though even when trying to avoid it. 
I'm going through it to fix the little things this Winter. Is there something I can do to fix this problem? Or should I just leave it alone and deal with it?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

They shouldn't do that. The pto clutch is run by the regulated hydraulic circuit along with the powershift, shuttle and steering(wrong). The thing to do at this point is get a pressure gauge or two on those circuits and start duplicating the conditions that cause the pto the stop. My guess is the pressure is dropping during a steering lock event.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This is the basic diagram for the hydraulics. This is for the MX Maxxum. I think this layout is the same, the pressures may be different for the 5000 series.









The power steering priority valve is the first thing in the system after the pump. I think it would be useful to put a flowmeter on a SCV valve on the back and then watch the flow and pressure while turning the steering to one lock. I wonder if the PFC pump output is low.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!
I don't have a shop manual yet for this tractor I'm gonna order one this week. 
I also don't have gauges or flow meter, that's another thing I need to get. Any advice on where to buy them?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Regarding the shop manual, try if possible to get an OEM CASEIH manual. The I&T manuals are a joke in my opinion. Watch ebay, also auction time and BigIron. I bought my MX150/170 manual for $175 off eBay, a way better value than any I&T manual will ever be.

I can't help much with the test equipment, I don't have any myself and I also am in the market. Seems the best thing is to buy a generic pressure gauge kit off Amazon or something like that, then try to find a flow rater. They are expensive.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I read your message hay man. Just a few thoughts I have. We have a 5240 and it is a nice little tractor for haying. We had some pto issues, as it would just quit.

It turns out, that if you run the 540 shaft, it pushes a pin in to shift the pto to low range. As time goes things wear and it will kick out of the 540 position. So, if your turning, and your drive shaft is sticky, it might be binding.

If you are running the 1000 shaft, maybe you have other issues. Hope this helps you. We quit greasing the power shaft, and rather use a chain lube or penetrating oil, so it cleans the dirt off, instead of getting sticky like grease.

I would like to know how it turns out!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

MT hayer said:


> I read your message hay man. Just a few thoughts I have. We have a 5240 and it is a nice little tractor for haying. We had some pto issues, as it would just quit.
> 
> It turns out, that if you run the 540 shaft, it pushes a pin in to shift the pto to low range. As time goes things wear and it will kick out of the 540 position. So, if your turning, and your drive shaft is sticky, it might be binding.
> 
> ...


Those ptos are notorious for having problems with components that shift between the two speeds. If the pto is beginning to slip out of speed sometimes, its time to put some new parts in, as at some point it will fail completely. They can act up in the 1000 side also. The op could have this problem, not sure why i didn't think of it at the time. It can manifest itself during turns.

This is what is what the innards look like. About $2000 of parts right there.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha....Yes for sure! Our tractor, 5240, is spring loaded to stay in the 1000 position, as the 540 spline has a hollow end to allow this. Since we only run 1000 pto baler now, it hasn't been an issue.

It is all these little things a guy wished he knew ahead of time. This is the best place to find them!

I am jealous gearclash, an mx150, and mx170 look like really nice haying tractors! I do have an rt145, which is good.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My brother has a mid 2000s Agco RT135 with a Cummins 6.7. Nice tractor to run, very good fuel economy. I like my MX Maxxums though. The MX135 and MX150 pull balers primarily and the MX170 is set up for raking and has the loader.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

All of my stuff is 540. I did pull the shaft last season looking to fix a hydraulic leak. Turns out the leak is an internal o ring and from what I gathered the entire pto section has to be disassembled to repair. 
I just cleaned and coated the shaft with rtv and put it back in. Didn't have time for the repair at that time, and it stopped the leak for now. 
I haven't torn into this repair yet, just in the info gathering stage! It does however seem to be related to a spike in hydraulic pressure kicking the pto out. I don't think it's the internal shifting mechanism on the shaft, or it would happen more frequently. As of now it only happens when the steering bottoms out in a sharp turn, and the pto engagement lever will slam back to neutral.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

So I've been thinking about y'alls replys. When the problem arises with the 540/1000 shifter does the shaft quit spinning, but engagement lever in cab stays in the run position?
Just to clarify, my engagement lever in the cab will slam back to neutral when my problem occurs. I can immediately push it back in while everything is still spinning and carry on.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

hay-man said:


> So I've been thinking about y'alls replys. When the problem arises with the 540/1000 shifter does the shaft quit spinning, but engagement lever in cab stays in the run position?
> Just to clarify, my engagement lever in the cab will slam back to neutral when my problem occurs. I can immediately push it back in while everything is still spinning and carry on.


My brother's 5140 gave PTO troubles maybe 3 years ago already and sadly I can't remember what the PTO lever did when it disengaged, but it did disengage while turning mostly. This was when it was pulling a big square baler with a CV pto that was getting loose and sending more vibration into the tractor pto than what was good for it. In the end the tractor pto needed some new parts. When my MX135 gave trouble, it was finished on the spot. It had a pto failure twice in a row, once the pins backed out of the holes, no hope of using the pto then without taking the whole works apart. Shortly after that the end of the slide tube had the end spin out. Same deal. Then a year or so later the pins backed out again and I said screw it and replaced everything pictured above. The 5000 series Maxxums use a different way of engaging the pins in the shift collar to the slide tube, and they seem to fail a little different also. The key thing to prevent problems with these tractors is to keep the end play of the reversible shaft to a minimum.


----------

